# Ladies, don't even bother.



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Today for lunch I had something that sends my wife running, yet is something I love, it's a guy thing, gentlemen, I am talking about sardines! Yes! Peel that lid back put a few dashes of hot on them! I don't get a kiss for 24 hours, but since I don't get them often it is worth it. OK, raise those hands if you like the little canned fish!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 13, 2007)

What is it with men and little smelly fish??


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> What is it with men and little smelly fish??


Beth, I think it is a genetic thing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


>


Alright Andrew! In the club!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm with you, I love 'em!

How about kippers? If possible I like them even more then sardines.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess I'm fortunate. I love 'em, and so does my wife. So I can enjoy and still get my good night kiss.

Just like you said Max, with a dash of hotsauce, or hot mustard.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2007)

OK I just remembered a funny sardine story. I am in the renovation biz and I go into homes to give estimates. Anyway a couple of years back I go to a very posh home owned by an elderly lady that is the heiress of the Conner Brothers sardine company. After a few visits and several chats I ask her "what do you like better, oil or mustard?" (Sardine lovers know what I mean) 
She says (in a very old fashioned upper class accent) "I wouldn't Know, I have never eaten the disgusting little things!"

Slayed me.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Kevin said:


> OK I just remembered a funny sardine story. I am in the renovation biz and I go into homes to give estimates. Anyway a couple of years back I go to a very posh home owned by an elderly lady that is the heiress of the Conner Brothers sardine company. After a few visits and several chats I ask her "what do you like better, oil or mustard?" (Sardine lovers know what I mean)
> She says (in a very old fashioned upper class accent) "I wouldn't Know, I have never eaten the disgusting little things!"
> 
> Slayed me.


Too funny....


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I guess I'm fortunate. I love 'em, and so does my wife. So I can enjoy and still get my good night kiss.
> 
> Just like you said Max, with a dash of hotsauce, or hot mustard.


That is a rare woman who will do a sardine......I keep trying to get Megan to at least taste one...........won't happen!


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 13, 2007)

Oooh . . . sardines are yummy. As are anchovies. And kippers are the best - which reminds me, I have some kippers in my cupboard, maybe I'll have kippers for dinner.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

Puddleglum said:


> Oooh . . . sardines are yummy. As are anchovies. And kippers are the best - which reminds me, I have some kippers in my cupboard, maybe I'll have kippers for dinner.


She likes sardines! Good for you!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 13, 2007)

- hand me the crackers!


----------



## ReadBavinck (Jul 13, 2007)

Kippered fish, wheat thins and a park make a wonderful Saturday morning.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

I liked the mustard sauce sardines on whole wheat toast with a thin lather of tobbasco mayo.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 13, 2007)

Brego said:


> I liked the mustard sauce sardines on whole wheat toast with a thin lather of tobbasco mayo.



Now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 13, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> What is it with men and little smelly fish??


I'd like to try haggis someday.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 13, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread but...


To a Haggis-by Robert Burns.

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great Chieftan o' the Puddin-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye wordy of a grace
As lang's my arm.
The groaning trencher there ye fill,
Your hurdies like a distant hill,
Your pin wad help to mend a mill
In time o' need,
While thro' your pores the dews distil
Like amber bead.
His knife see Rustic-labour dight,
An' cut you up wi' ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright
Like onie ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm-reekin, rich!
Then, horn for horn they stretch an' strive,
Deil tak the hindmost, on they drive,
Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
Are bent like drums;
Then auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
Bethankit hums.
Is there that owre his French ragout,
Or olio that wad staw a sow,
Or fricassee wad mak her spew
Wi' perfect sconner,
Looks down wi' sneering, scronful' view
On sic a dinner?
Poor devil! see him owre his trash,
As feckless as a wither'd rash,
His spindle shank a guid whip-lash,
His nieve a nit;
Thro' bluidy flood or field to dash,
O how unfit!
But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his walie nieve a blade,
He'll mak it whissle;
An' legs, an' arms, an' heads will sned,
Like taps o' thrissle.
Ye Pow's wha mak mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill o' fare,
Auld Scotland wants nae shinking ware
That jaups in luggies;
But, if you wish her gratefu' pray'r,
Gie her a Haggis! *
"Ye Pow'rs wha gie us a' that's gude
Still bless auld Caledonia's brood,
Wi' great John Barleycorn's heart's bluid
In stoups or luggies;
And on our boards, that king o' food,
A gud Scotch Haggis!"


----------



## gwine (Jul 13, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> What is it with men and little smelly fish??



It isn't just a guy thing. My wife likes them too but I'm rather indifferent. I do like most fish, though. We had salmon and haddock and catfish, among other things, for supper at Old Country Buffet tonight.


----------



## Gloria (Jul 13, 2007)

Yucko.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jul 13, 2007)

I have never been into sardines, maybe I should try them....

But.....

I LOVE to EAT *RAW FISH*... SUSHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spicy Yellow tail Tuna
Red Snapper
Mackeral
Salmon
Especially Fresh Water EEL


Hmmmmmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BJClark (Jul 13, 2007)

My husband likes them on occassion...so I do buy them for him..and as long as he brushes his teeth and uses a mouth wash...He would still get a good night kiss...


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

BJClark said:


> My husband likes them on occassion...so I do buy them for him..and as long as he brushes his teeth and uses a mouth wash...He would still get a good night kiss...


You are sweet, can I get my wife to talk to you?


----------



## Dagmire (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll pass.


----------



## etexas (Jul 14, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> You're all gross.


You just "aint" a man yet till you have had yerself a sardine and liked it.....it's a rite o'passage!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 14, 2007)

uhm, I like herrings in sauce and dried, shredded squid. And anchovies were pretty good other than being over salted (and I'm one that can eat salt straight from the shaker).

And my hubby refuses me kisses when I'm craving such also...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 14, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I have never been into sardines, maybe I should try them....
> 
> But.....
> 
> ...



Sushi, sushi, sushi!!!! I make my own Haso Maki!


----------



## etexas (Jul 14, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> uhm, I like herrings in sauce and dried, shredded squid. And anchovies were pretty good other than being over salted (and I'm one that can eat salt straight from the shaker).
> 
> And my hubby refuses me kisses when I'm craving such also...


Now thats a good Lady! She is cool!


----------



## Coram Deo (Jul 14, 2007)

My wife makes some good Maki Rolls herself, she has a good nack for it.... though we will only eat raw when we go out to eat... instead she makes all our homemade sushi with Smoked fish... eel, salmon, etc......

Still good, but I love raw even better... It has such a delicate and savory taste...

Michael



LadyFlynt said:


> Sushi, sushi, sushi!!!! I make my own Haso Maki!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't do raw when I'm making my own either. I'd rather a professional work with raw. But I so remember the teenagers when I was a kid, walking through the backyards snacking on seaweed wraps (I was busy with a piece of sugarcane  )


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 14, 2007)

JasonGoodwin said:


> I'd like to try haggis someday.



Aiding the hijack - you should. It's VERY good. 
(Now I'm hungry . . . sheesh, why do you guys have to talk about food & make me hungry?)


----------



## etexas (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll eat anything! I had sweetbreads about 3 weeks ago! They were good.


----------

